# Three point hitch video



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I made a three pointy hitch video using my Ford 3000 tractor. I would appreciate members viewing and giving any helpful comments on my video. The link is 
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_xoN-Ey75o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_xoN-Ey75o[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nicely done! I had a friend who was struggling to hook up a brush hog and so I showed him the adjustable link trick on the right, he was scratching his head at first but then the lights came on!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JG,

Excellent post/video.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice...very nice. :thumbsup:


----------

